# Lightweight Anti-Virus and Firewall for old 500 MHz computer



## windaddy01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this forum and need help find a current lightweight anti-virus and firewall that would run well on a computer with an AMD K6-2 500 Mhz processor and 512 RAM running windows 2000 SP4

Thanks in advance


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have tried any before? If so, which ones.

Free AVG and Outpost should run OK on it.

BG


----------



## windaddy01 (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply the one The I tried so far is avira antivir 10 and that took up anywhere from 40% to 70% of the cpu at any given time and haven't tried a firewall yet also i have heard that a lot of false positives occur using avg when i was sifting through varies web forums have you had any trouble with false positives?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I my self use the free AVG on 3 machines and have to say never a problem. BUT some people do. You have an "old" PC and any AV you have may slow it down.

BG


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

Give Avast or Microsoft Security Essentials a try. (Not 100% sure that they run on Win 2000, but no harm in trying.)


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

MS SE doesn't support any OS before XP unfortunately.

I think you'll have a hard time getting modern security applications to work well on an older machine with those available resources. avast! and Avira are typically less resource intensive than AVG of late, and if Avira caused a performance hit, I'm not sure you'll find something to use.

avast! stated requirements:

* Processor Pentium 3, 128 MB RAM, 100 MB of free hard disk space
* Microsoft Windows 2000, Microsoft Windows XP/Vista/7 (32/64 bit)

Avira stated requirements

For Avira AntiVir Personal to work perfectly, the computer system must fulfill the
following requirements:
– Computer as from Pentium, at least 266 MHz
– Operating system
– Windows 2000, SP4 and update rollup 1 or
– Windows XP, SP2 (32 or 64 Bit) or
– Windows Vista (32 or 64 Bit, SP 1 recommended)
– Windows 7 (32 or 64 Bit)
– At least 100 MB of free hard disk memory space (more if using Quarantine for
temporary storage)
– At least 192 MB RAM under Windows 2000/XP
– At least 512 MB RAM under Windows Vista
– For the installation of Avira AntiVir Personal: Administrator rights
– For all installations: Windows Internet Explorer 6.0 or higher
– Internet connection where appropriate (see Installation)

As we all can attest, stated requirements are not always the most accurate reflection of real world implementation.


ClamWin is an open source, lightweight AV, but it's on-demand only, not a real-time protection application.


----------

